# DXO, Fair and Balanced, Chapter 236: The D500 rulez, yo



## ahsanford (Nov 15, 2016)

In today's steaming pile of dreck, DXO has retested all of its Nikon mount glass on the D500 and made recommendations on which lenses were the best ones to buy. 

Retesting is pretty common for them when new bodies come out, but their scoring -- oh, their scoring.

For reasons that we can only speculate, DXO appears to have put their thumb on the sat on the scales again with their black box, unpublished DXOMark Score. 

Same lens. Different mount. Same or better individual scores for the Canon variant. See the DXOMark score, and feel free to giggle.

#dxo #fairandbalanced

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2016)

My unvalidated approximation:

DxO Lens Score = (30 / lens T-stop) + ((2 x sensor DR at base ISO) + sensor color depth at base ISO) / 2


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 15, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> In today's steaming pile of dreck, DXO has retested all of its Nikon mount glass on the D500 and made recommendations on which lenses were the best ones to buy.
> 
> Retesting is pretty common for them when new bodies come out, but their scoring -- oh, their scoring.
> 
> ...



I am more impressed at how the optical properties change as you move it between mounts than the scoring...


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 15, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> I am more impressed at how the optical properties change as you move it between mounts than the scoring...



Yeah, because I'm sure DXO runs test method / gauge R&R work for all their methods. 

One half wonders what the results would be from them testing the same lens + body combo repeatedly. 

- A


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 15, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I am more impressed at how the optical properties change as you move it between mounts than the scoring...
> ...


To heck with changing mounts.....

Take the 100L Macro lens.....

Test it on the 5D2, 5D3, and the 5D4.....

and somehow, as you move it between those three cameras the sharpness, t-Stop, vignetting, and chromatic aberration change....

This REALLY!!!!!! challenges the accuracy of their testing and as a result, makes the results meaningless....


----------

